
Nevada National Security Site: where nuclear testing happened - tomrod
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nevada_Test_Site
======
tomrod
Map link:
[https://goo.gl/maps/fk71qWWDUZHvn4zLA](https://goo.gl/maps/fk71qWWDUZHvn4zLA)

